# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  Renting a chateau in France

## daniela

As I enjoy reading your reports and tips so much, I thought, I probably should share my favourite experiences about holidays in Europe. We have been to France and Italy a lot and know most regions. However, we had never been in the Normandy before and maybe never would have, if I did not find a wonderful Chateau for rent. To rent the whole chateau costs much less than a nice Beach House on St Barths and for the summer, it is just great.


  So we went there for a week with friends and had the most wonderful experience.
DSC06995.jpg

I felt like a princess, wandering around the chateau and its gardens. 
DSC07047.jpg

It was furnished with antiques and perfectly kept in shape. The living room was unbelivable. We had nice evening, sitting there and chatting, try to imagine how it was there 200 years ago.

DSC01673.JPG

From our bathroom, we had a romantic view over the little lake and the surroundings.

DSC07021.JPG

We had the chateau and the gardens all to ourselves, which was just  great- we all felt like going back in time. A lovely lady was looking after us, coming in the morning and she cooked in the evening delicious menus, if you tell her in advance.  
In the garden is a heated pool. 

DSC07367.JPG
  The area is lovely and quiet and offers magnificent seafood. So if someone looks to experience the real France, this might be the place to go, if you are into chateaux and history.
Since that summer holiday, my son complains if we visit a sight like a castle as tourists, that he wants to stay there for a holiday, not just looking around. 
This experience was only compareable to renting a Castello in Italy.

----------


## GramChop

That looks and sounds just delightful, Daniela.  What a nice change from St Barths.  Can you share the villa agency you used to rent through, svp?

----------


## KevinS

> That looks and sounds just delightful, Daniela.  What a nice change from St Barths.  Can you share the villa agency you used to rent through, svp?




 :thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:

----------


## Grey

Wow, what a wonderful experience for you and your family.  Thanks for sharing the pictures.

----------


## marybeth

Wow, beautiful!  Love the pic of your son.  Thanks for sharing your trip report.

----------


## daniela

You can rent it from the owner. The name is chateau de Courcy.

----------


## GramChop

Merci, Daniela!

----------


## bto

C'est magnifique!  Daniela, thank you for sharing such great info.  Can you tell me the name of the town in Normandy?  What a spectacular experience!

----------


## daniela

The chateau is located in Fontenay-sur-mer, a small village on the Cotentin peninsula.

----------

